# San Juan Cosala



## 2travelers (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi, brand new to this forum. Trying to use it to learn the area. We are in San Juan until mid Dec. then will return again in Jan for a longer time. We are interested in finding a Spanish tutor. And any other help is appreciated.
Thanks, 2travelers


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

2travelers said:


> Hi, brand new to this forum. Trying to use it to learn the area. We are in San Juan until mid Dec. then will return again in Jan for a longer time. We are interested in finding a Spanish tutor. And any other help is appreciated.
> Thanks, 2travelers


Are you referring to San Juan Cosala, Jalisco? I can't find a San Juan Cosula on Google maps.


----------



## 2travelers (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes Sorry didnt know there was a difference


----------



## 2travelers (Nov 22, 2015)

How can I find a Spanish tutor in San Juan Cosala


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

San Juan Cosala is pretty small, might have to look at Ajijic or Chapala. There are a couple of Lake Chapala message boards for better results


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

2travelers said:


> Yes Sorry didnt know there was a difference


No problem, I just wanted to make sure I knew where we were talking about.


----------



## 2travelers (Nov 22, 2015)

*Information*

Thanks for answering, my wife and I are looking for information about the area. Any and all is appreciated. I have learned quite a bit from the forum replies.
Thanks


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are lots of teachers around Lakeside just ask for recommendations once you are here.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

If you are looking for information pertaining solely to the Lake Chapala area there are at least two main forums that serve the Chapala community just google Chapala webboards. And both of these are active forums with at least 10 or more new threads appearing daily. So you say that you are in San Juan Cosala, are you staying in the village or up above in the Racquet Club? Do you prefer Mexican village life or to be away from it all in a gated community? In this area there are many different types of living arrangements and lifestyles to be lived here. From condos to village life, gated communities, and even rural farm life. The North shore of Lake Chapala is said to host up to sometimes 30 thousand expats from around the world in the winter months and possibly around 15 thousand year round. But nobody knows the exact number. The shopping is fairly good here with even several stores specializing in imports from north of the border. Most items can be found around here including large numbers of US style products. Compare the shopping here to any Mexican city of equal size and you will be amazed at what is offered here. When there is something that you can't find here there is always Mercado Libre or Amazon Mexico. I would recommend you to spend time in the different villages along the lake before you settle on one of the villages. Each come with their own set of pros and cons, and always remember that Ajijc is the epicenter of gringolandia at Lake Chapala with most expats settling in and around that town. Just take into consideration that the further you get away from Ajijic the cheaper housing and living expenses become with often times larger lots. I hope you enjoy your time here _y que se divierten mucho!_


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> I hope you enjoy your time here _y que se divierten mucho!_


A little bit of help with the Spanish phrase you posted. That should be _que se diviert*a*n mucho_. It's an example of the use of the subjunctive to express a wish.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Isla, I thought it sounded a bit off when I wrote it, but currently in the process of using up all that turkey in a turkey soup so I'm a little distracted.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> Thanks Isla, I thought it sounded a bit off when I wrote it, but currently in the process of using up all that turkey in a turkey soup so I'm a little distracted.


You're welcome. I hope the turkey soup turns out well!


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

It turned out great, just I added lentils among many other wonderful veggies and the lentils gave it a questionable color to the broth but still nevertheless good eating.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> It turned out great, just I added lentils among many other wonderful veggies and the lentils gave it a questionable color to the broth but still nevertheless good eating.


I love tentil soup though I've never tried making it with left-over turkey. ¡Buen provecho!


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

It was a turkey vegetable soup made from the broth of the bones that I had been cooking all day, I added camote blanco, chayote, carrots, celery, potatoes, onions, garlic, ejotes, diced turkey, and with a healthy handful of lentils for good measure served and garnished with cilantro. But as I learned it is better to cook the lentils first and strain and rinse them good before adding them to the sopita, so you don't risk having a dark off colored broth.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok, now back to San Juan Cosala!


----------



## 2travelers (Nov 22, 2015)

We are staying in an apartment outside the village not in the racquet club. We prefer the simple life away from the bigger places. We are working on our Spanish and getting used to the area. Dont know anything about the area, would like to know which areas are better etc. Not looking for a condo or anything great.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Each area has pluses and minuses and everyone has his or her own idea of what is best..so you will have to figure it out for yourself. If you rent you can move easily so try various places and see what is best for you.


----------

